# Win an Exposure Lights Six Pack!



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

To our friends and fellow MTBR forum members: We're announcing a 'just 
for fun' giveaway for Exposure Lights new cable free 1800 lumen 'Six Pack'
from Exposure Lights, a $550 value, to be given away to one lucky person!

Between now and November 30th 2010, with MTBR's blessing, we will be 
asking for forum participation with this contest.

All you have to do to be entered is:

Post under this thread e.g. "Hey enter me!" , and simply tell us what 
else, besides biking, that you could use this 1800 Lumen Cable Free 
Light for? We think you could do quite a few things with it that you can't
with cabled systems, but we want to hear it from you! The more amusing the better!

We will announce the winner right here on Wednesday December 1 and then PM
the winner for shipping details. We'll give you a month to get back to us 
and then we reserve the right to offer it to a runner up. Have fun playing!


----------



## Niner_Nutt (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey enter me! I could use it to simulate the sun in the winter time...


----------



## DazCr (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!!!

Admittedly, it's not incredibly amusing but I'm a train driver and the torch we are issued with is pathetic....as well as using it for commuting, and night rides I could also use it to help me determine what that 'large bang' was as I'm travelling down a remote track at night......


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey, enter me!!!

I hike at night too.


----------



## rfalso (Oct 28, 2010)

*"Hey enter me!"*

I could use 1800 lumens to melt the snow in my path in the winter.


----------



## thepanacea (Sep 15, 2010)

*Hey enter me!*

Wife, "If you like it so much, you should marry it!"

Me, "I just might. I just might."


----------



## NJCorky (Aug 4, 2005)

Hey enter me!

I'd use it to mow the lawn at night just to tick off the nieghbors!!


----------



## malen (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey Enter Me

I can put it on my 86 Honda Civic si's roof rack as a rally light.


----------



## GeniusGun (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey enter me!
I would use it for night riding, photography(macro) and as a spare lightbulb for a car 

One more idea: I can put it on gardening tools(rake, brush, snow shovel) and do some work in the darkness of the night too. Also good for digging with spade when you don't have halogen worklights(I have been in this condition).

I also go in old soviet military bunkers in the summertime(for exploring) and a good light is very useful(it is spooky in them).


----------



## RussoJ (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey Enter ME!!!!! 

Using the Six Pack for anything other than cycling would be absurd! I mean this is a mountain bike form. But if I had to I guess I could use it as a work light while wrenching on my bikes in the dark just because I could.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey enter me!
I could also use to help me run network cabling at work when I have to access the ceiling above the offices.


----------



## hanek082 (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm in! 

Would be useful for cross country skiing and ice skating on lakes during the winter..
Specially since i spend some good time up in sweden during the winters..


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey enter me!

I’m 6’8” and need the Six Pack light to complete my Halloween costume. I'm dressing up as a lighthouse.


----------



## FatNoob (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I could use it to do some night trail jogging with a jogging stroller (overkill sure). I could also use it to bug my neighbors by shining it into their windows. With that much light, I am sure that I can "Turn On" the lights in their house from my back deck. On the nights they stay up an party until 3:00 AM "sharing their music with me", I will make sure I wake up by turning on the lights at 5:00 AM you know to make sure they are not late for work (a kind return for them sharing their music with me).


----------



## davesummerh (Oct 28, 2010)

hey enter me I'll use it to help feed bats -try it and see


----------



## wenanwhere (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey enter me. I'll use it to one my girlfriends bike who will be following me to light the way on the night time off road marathon I'm doing as part of this www.killerkielder.co.uk (preceeded by doing the kielder100 then kayaking the length of kielder lake all in one go and for charity!). I'd also use it at all the 24hour races I'm planning to do for training!


----------



## Sliverboy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey enter me. I could also use the light for camping.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey enter me! I could use the light as a non lethal self defense tool to ward of would be home intruders at night.


----------



## crm62 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Hey Enter ME*

I will use it to light up my X-wing fighter when I jump to hyper-space and navigate black holes.


----------



## sandan (Feb 17, 2004)

*Hey, enter me*

Hey, enter me.

I could use the light to help with those after dark 
B&E's. Sometimes it's so dark you can't even see where the TV that you're gonna steal is.
(not really, just thought that was pretty original)


----------



## tag007 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Hey Enter Me!!

I'll use the light to shine out the back window of my car to alert people behind me that they a.) have their high beams on or b.) have lights that aren't aligned correctly.


----------



## mtbikerjohn2003 (Dec 27, 2005)

*Hey enter me !*

I spelunk...


----------



## wantriot (Apr 16, 2007)

Enter Me! I will use the light to make nighttime assents of our local mountain and descend with confidence! Night skiing in the back-country opens up entirely new possibilities!


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

I would use them as replacements for the lights I have out on my broke-ass car.


----------



## sah (Dec 1, 2008)

*"Hey enter me!"*

Our local search and rescue outfit uses a helicopter on occassion, we need a light for night operations.


----------



## digital75 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, enter me! I would use them for caving to blind the bears, I would also use them in area 51 as a beacon to attract UFO's. I would also use them as I walk the great wall of china at night  

I would also use them in Alaska when there's 30 day's of night as I ice fish with the penguins and polar bears and cause the sky to go from black to white, as I wear the six pack light and have a six pack to drink and just light the night with the brightest six pack light. 

I will use it to help guide santas reindeer with the six packs cable free design through the snowy nights as I shine my six pack light on all the little houses as I fly through the sky at night, people will say Oh my what is that bright light is it a bird? is it a plane? No it is a Six Pack light from Exposure lights that is lighting the night.


----------



## santacruzflyer (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey enter me so I can use them to chase my damn dogs down when they bolt out of the gate at feeding time in the winter when it gets dark at 5pm and proceed to run into the woods and the terrier follows the lab and then finds out he doesn't know where the hell he is and the coyotes start moving in and howling. The woods are covered with sticker vines that scratch the hell out of me. And the terrier is always in the middle of the worst of it. Wife would kill me if he got ate by coyotes. We've got seven dogs but those two always seem to be the ones that make a break for it.


----------



## simple78 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey enter me!!

I could snowshoe at night, and could use it so the kids can go in the back yard at night


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Please send more cable-free lumens. I've got a night-riding buddy coming from out of town, and I need to find the old Magic Shine that I'm pretty sure is still somewhere in my dark crawlspace.


----------



## orion_134 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Hey, enter me!*

I could use it as a tactical light on my rifle, hiking spotlight, gigging spotlight, warming my hands, emergency light, and aircraft signal.


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Yep, enter me too.

No wires!!!!!! And a 6 pack. Beer, Abs or the light? Hmmm, the light is pretty cool!!

MB


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey Enter me,

Well of course I would use it for mt Biking, but I would also use to commute through the streets of NY City, try and outshine all of the lights in times square, I would also use to chase away the Raccoon that somehow made it's way to my deck last night, I didn't even know we had raccoons in the city.
And last but not least, I'd use it for some night time kayaking.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Hey, enter me!*

I'll use it to shine light into the deep dark recesses of the political season and the awful political accusations and misinformation out there! And for the next election, too!


----------



## dkestar (May 20, 2010)

Hey enter me

I can use it to look for extra-terrestrial life in a galaxy far far away...


----------



## spare link (May 12, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I could use it for search and rescue, hunting, finding the breaker box in a power outage, signal for help if lost, clear a room when mounted on my shotgun, use for light to change a flat tire at night, light up hiking trail, use as strobe light at disco, use to light up a stripper pole, light up sky to call for batman, use to light up photography set.


----------



## guerrero101 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Hey enter me*

I would use it to light up the slopes as I'm bombing down them on my snowboard during a heavy snow storm on some out-of-bound trail.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey enter me! I could use it for...well, actually it looks like it would overheat without good airflow.


----------



## sbaryenbruch (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Enter Me!

I'd use it watch several species of small fury animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pick!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

hey enter me!

other uses: car headlight. police spotlight. terrorist interrogation. concert lighting.


----------



## trailwerks (Aug 24, 2007)

"Hey enter me!"

I could use it for a little late night reading!!!


----------



## jasonastacio (May 12, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!

It would be give me great coverage while I streak at night. I'm GOING STREAKING!!!


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, enter me!!!
The light will come in handy to melt vampires!!!!


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me!*

And Hey, Enter Me again :eekster:

I will use it as an emergency light during a power blackout at home......

....and of course to hang up my laundry to dry before going to bed (because i have no other light there  )


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

*Hey Enter Me....*

would you please, so the next time I am not riding with it I can use it spelunking, and pass it to my mate who is having a hard time making it BACK OUT crawl spaces he somehow get into. I don't know how he does this one way thing, but it happens a lot. More light the better for the all too frequent, momentarily frightening moments.

Thanks very much.


----------



## heybrady (May 31, 2009)

That is some serious light. Count me in.


----------



## medtech (Oct 8, 2009)

Enter me, I could use this light mounted on my rifle for night time coyote hunting.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 8, 2009)

Hey enter me! I volunteer and patrol at our condo on the HOA's golf cart at night and as ridiculous as it sounds, I have to sport a bike helmet when I ride the cart!:skep: 

Since I'm wearing a helmet already, I could really use a bright helmet light but I don't use any of my MTB helmet lights because I have no where to keep the battery pack! No jacket, no camelbak, no nothing to keep it secure on me. My pants pockets are just too far and the long cord would really interfere with my lectures on the courtesies of picking up after our pets. 

I would imagine with this powerful integrated light on my head, I could easily jump off the golf cart at high speeds and catch the repeat poop offenders that have eluded me all these years....nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey enter me! I could use it to light the way as I walk my Golden Retreiver at night. He got skunked 3 weeks ago and this light would help me see the skunks long before they are within spraying range.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey enter me!

I could also use the light to build trails at night when there are no hunters or land managers around.


----------



## chuckb77 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey enter me, I also hike at night


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

*"Hey enter me!"*

I am constructing my two-stage lawn chair to mars:

Stage 1: High altitude weather balloon.
Stage 2: 1800 lumen 'Six Pack' Photon Drive

I will make it there before NASA.


----------



## collin2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Enter me please!

Could also use it for hunting dew worms in the pre-dawn hours...


----------



## JordyB (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I could go polar bear spotting with a cable free 1800 lumen light!


----------



## tylerm70 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey enter me. I could use it for night skinning and skiing up here in VT this winter.


----------



## bighit2005 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Cable Free*

If I had such a light, I could urinate off trail without having to drag a bike with me.


----------



## menacex750 (May 15, 2008)

Hey enter me! 
Cause I have to move my butt up to Northern Alaska over Christmas and New Year holiday and there's no way I'm not bringing my bike up with me to get some below 0, 30 days of night riding in.

Also, because my new wife is giving up the holidays in sunny San Diego to spend time with me, and wouldn't a Six-Pack aptly take the place of the star on the tree?


----------



## jeef (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey enter me!

My last bike light met its end during some backcountry snowboarding during the hike back up to the top when the edge of my snowboard cut the cable! Clearly this would NEVER happen with a cable-free design and I could continue riding into the night.


----------



## cbcbike (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey enter me!

I could use it to shed light on some of life's more difficult questions, such as....

If you choke a smurf what color does it turn?
Why is it called tourist season if we can't shoot them?
Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of a drive-up ATM?


----------



## nickcarll (Sep 4, 2007)

*hey enter me!*

gosh what could i do with that beast besides night riding. well for one i could attach colored lights to my self and stand in a foggy field and pretend to be an alien. i could use it to work on my car at night, cook burgers on the grill, spot wild animals from miles away. attach it to a helicopter and use it to find fugitives. 
I could use it in a train i could use it on a plane. the list goes on


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey enter me! other uses include camping


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Enter Me!! I may get it before the Toro and Diablo I ordered in AUGUST and still haven't received. 
They're supposed to ship out of England on Tuesday but who knows when they'll ever get here now with that Yemen nonsense going on.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey enter me
I will use it for when I jump out of a plane skydiving at night it will light up the equivalent of a city block from 5000ft for a perfect landing


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey enter me!

When I am not riding, I could be singlehandedly eliminating neonatal jaundice in the city of Philadelphia!


----------



## randy35 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey enter me!! I cross XC ski in the winter that would be nice at night.


----------



## MoTard (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey enter me!

If it's not on my bike it will go on my daughter's stroller for our nightly walks.


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey enter me!

Things I could use the six pack for:
- Impromptu X-Ray machine after the big crash
- Observing how the brain works (Hold it up to one ear and look into the other)
- Scaring the crap out of the neighborhood kids (Place light in mouth and make eyeballs glow red)
- Emergency beacon to let my home planet where to pick me up at
- alternate light source to create solar power
- Blind other riders on the switchbacks so that I can pass
- Use as the cooler light so that I can find my other six pack

but most importantly I would use the six pack on my weekly night ride. I could ride in the back of the pack and no one else would have to turn on their light.


----------



## rize2thetop (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hey enter me!*

I could also use it to tell horror stories at the camp!


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey, enter me.

I'd be able to eliminate the risk of an electric shock when, without thinking, I try holding the cable from my battery pack in my mouth. (Yeah, I've actually done this).


----------



## HHahn (Jan 3, 2008)

*HEY..Enter me...*

I could strap it to my helmet and grab a big horn and some wings, run down the train tracks and pretend I'm the Road Runner, coming out of a tunnel after Wile E Coyote....:thumbsup:


----------



## DireWolf (Aug 31, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

1800 cable free lumens will be great for:

1. XC skiing 
2. Late night home improvement projects
3. Middle of the night diaper changing.....well actually I may use the low beam for this job.


----------



## barnold74 (Jul 11, 2005)

*"hey enter me!*......I will use it to scare off the boogie man so he doesn't....


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

heeeeeyyyyy enter meee!

Would be great for hunting for firewood when camping, to use when going out hunting in the early morning, or to use when working on your car!


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

Hey enter me! I could use it when hunting mice at night.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, enter me again,

I will let you know if the six pack can fry ants when focused with a magnifying glass. I bet it can.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

"Hey enter me"
I could use it to spot traps DEEP in the mtns back in Idaho panhandle; basically a sportsman use for hunting, hiking and outdoor use...


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey, enter me!

This would be great for my amateur gynecological examiner hobby!

Also, power outages during lightning storms. Trail maintenance. Walking my dog. Taking out the trash or getting in my car on cold winter mornings. 

And just in general, how great would it be to always be prepared to say to someone "Let's shed some light on the subject"!


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Enter Me!

I will strap it to my cat to give all the little critters in my back yard fair warning when she is out hunting at night.


----------



## shimanator (Oct 22, 2008)

1800 cable free lumens will be great for:

1. XC bike
2. Late night hike


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

I could use it to cook eggs for breakfast before the sun comes up


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, enter me!

I'd use it to light my way as I sneak into NiteRider's skunkwerks lab to retrieve the stolen Exposure Lights 12 pack schematics.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey enter me!

mount it onto a rifle


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey enter me.........I could use it to get my friends out on the trail at night. 

Also, it would come in handy when I walk my dog at night. I could use it on my boat and hitch it to the Burley when I tow the niece. 

I could also run around and scare my niece, rescue the cat stuck in the tree, set it up to annoy my neighbors and contact beings in outerspace.

Late night trail building and maintenance.


----------



## trifasciata (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I would use it to view the underwater inhabitants of my 7400 gallon pond at night.


----------



## Purt (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I could use it to light up the glory hole at the local public toilets, bit hard to see with little to no light.


----------



## BTSVBerni (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey enter me!

It'll bring the light back into my world of darkness, deseases, tragedies and conspiracies.


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

Sign me up for an entry!

I'd use it to light our skating rink on the lake up at our cabin this winter. 

Thanks!


----------



## JoshG (Oct 16, 2004)

Enter me. 
Plowing, Skiing, fixing the car, duck hunting, wood splitting late night


----------



## schumi (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey enter me! I just need a free headlight, can't afford a new one...


----------



## tmbwn (Dec 23, 2006)

*Hey Enter Me!!!*

*Hey Enter Me!!!*

With a seatpost mount ...great for blinding anyone who is trying to pass me during a 24hr race


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey enter me. I think it would be handy to negotiate the terrain from the tent to the port o let in the middle of the night.

Bonus if I'm picked--just send me the joystick replacement model instead. I have a MaXX race and is a-ok.


----------



## Merc1138 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey enter me!

Man, 1800 lumens. I could actually work on my car when I get home in the evening, go hiking at night, and just about anything else when I wish it were daytime.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

I've got nothing witty to say, but my avatar says
"Sure, I've been called a xenophobe, but the truth is, I'm not. I honestly just feel that America is the best country and the other countries aren't as good. That used to be called patriotism. "


----------



## coombs (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Enter Me!

If something were to go wrong on a night ride, I would be easy to spot by helicopter.


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Enter ME!

I need this light so I can point it at my face to get tan enough to audition for season 3 of "Jersey Shore"!


----------



## sandman012 (Aug 9, 2009)

"Hey enter me!" 

I would use it for:

-Getting into my attic at night, as I cant seem to get the eletricity to work up there.

-Camping

-Walking around the house in the middle of the night for no good reason other than I can, cause I gots a wireless light


----------



## DriveByBikeShooting (Mar 13, 2009)

HEY ENTER ME!!!

No cables means less likely to get confused by homeland security for a pipe bomb!!!


----------



## combustgreens (Oct 24, 2010)

*"Hey enter me!"*

Hey enter me please! I need a great light...

In addition to frying the retinas of any furry woodland creatures that cross path on my nightly ride; I'll use it to woo the ladies. "His light is... SO... bright"


----------



## urbanseeds (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I ride Butt Naked! I have no use for cords or batteries.


----------



## N_zyne (May 29, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I need to signal Batman!


----------



## bns1 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey enter me

spelunking! why not? It's pretty dark down there.


----------



## Warped1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey enter me

The light could be used for remote nighttime photography sessions. Putting colored gel in front of the light could result in some great lighting effects too.


----------



## pisa57 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey enter me!

camping & hunting


----------



## Grey Ghost 6 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Suggested uses for your fantastic lighting devices*

Hey enter me please.

Obvious uses other than mountain biking.
1. Going thru the wife's purse looking for her keys, or loose change for that energy drink after the ride.
2. Looking in the kids toy box, under the bed, in the closet, under the car seats for the kids' sipper cups that leak the last half of the left over milk before it becomes a science project.
3. Finding kids' that don't understand when it's dark it's time to come home from the neighbors.
4. Finding Cub Scouts that are lost between camp and the bathroom facilities.
5. Helping old ladies cross the street
6. Rescuing kittens stuck in trees. (Wait actually should read, illuminating them so that your friends can throw rocks to knock the dumb cat out of the tree that is whining because he was the one that climbed there in the first place.)
7. Overall being Captain America. Defending Freedom and the American Way!!!!

Hopefully this helps give you other uses for your light. Feel free to use any of these ideas in future marketing plans. :thumbsup:


----------



## cncwhiz (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I am a firefighter, and this light would be great to mount on my helmet for night time salvage and overhaul operations (cleanup after the fire is put out)!

On a side note, I don't even have a light yet, and this would be a nice one to aquire as a first


----------



## terricksa5 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey Enter Me.

I could us it to collect eggs from my chickens, clean the coop and lock em up at night. 
Or just to simulate the sun and have our Rooster tick off the neighbors in the middle of the night


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!

You could use this if you're with a girl that wants the lights off! 

*Put MTB helmet on. Bam! 1800 lumins coming right at ya!*


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

Dainbramage91 said:


> Hey Enter Me!
> 
> You could use this if you're with a girl that wants the lights off!
> 
> *Put MTB helmet on. Bam! 1800 lumins coming right at ya!*


Wow, talk about the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## icemonkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey enter me!
Well there are two sides to this. Initially in a real world I would end up using this light on those hellish very early morning alpine starts for ice climbing. I was hoping to spend a few early days out this season.

However may I suggest a few other ideas I would be happy to try.

1. with this much light I would love to reach the outher limits of our solar system with a series of flashes designed to attract aliens. Once contact was made I would entice them to earth where I would temporarily blind them with a full power pulse and get revenge by tying them up and probing them!

2. since we are discussing probing... I believe Richard Gere lost a hamster some time ago.

3. Set myself up as a tanning salon.

4. Rent a helicopter and chase cars on the highway just like in Close Encounters of the third time

5. Use it to disrupt brain patterns of politicians and then imprint _any_ form of intelligence.

Enjoy.


----------



## icemonkey (Mar 14, 2008)

Opps I meant Kind for no. 4
sorry


----------



## P3dr0 (May 15, 2010)

Hey enter me!
It would be useful for lighting up the internal engine space in a vehicle. You know, for the oil change in the dark when you realise you're about to kill your engine...


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

I could reverse engineer the Six Pack and start selling knockoffs of my own. :cornut: 
j/k


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey enter me! I can use a better light for making sure the yard is free of raccoons before letting the dog out at night. Thx!


----------



## dsquaredmsquared (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I chase raccoons in the back yard.


----------



## SJNason (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I could use it to find the 2 holer out back when I need the out house in the middle of the night.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

hey enter me I would use for the beam at the luxor hotel in vegas it will be much brighter than what is there


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Enter Me.

Night canoeing with it mounted to my paddle would be weird...


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I could use this to find that washer that rolled under the beer fridge in the shed the other night.
Maybe if I didn't have the beer fridge so handy I wouldn't drop stuff so much. :idea:


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

Hey Enter Me!

I will stick the light in my mouth and be a human jack-o-lantern!


----------



## NightBiker (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I can use this to hunt squirrels in their tress at night when this recession turns into a depression and there's a shortage of food. The intense light will freeze the squirrels in their tracks and the lack of a cord means my light won't get hung up in the branches while I'm creeping up on them out on the end of a branch, getting dis-connected at an inopportune time. 

Ever get caught out on a limb in pitch black darkness?

Why squirrels at night? Because everybody else will be going after the bigger, easy prey during the day and soon the neighborhood dogs and cats will be all gone (along with the raccoons, coyotes, small deer, etc).


----------



## cobym2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey! Enter me. 

Aside from biking, I'll use this as a light for night time jetskiing/jet boating. or as an auxiliary off road light for my truck, or to annoy those teenagers with "superbright' non-street legal purple HID headlights on their slammed Honda Civics.


----------



## SHICKS (Jun 3, 2009)

"Hey enter me!" I'll use it to ride at night when it's really dark!


----------



## cooljavy (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I could use it to look for my lost contact lens on a night ride


----------



## grapeape934 (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey enter me!!!!! 

If I win I will use it as it was designed for lighting my way on my bike. After I use it to blind women so they won't see how ugly I am and have sex with me. Then when the sex is over I will hop on my bike and get away before their vision returns showing them who they were with. Scarring them for life. Think of all the beautiful women who you will be saving from being scarred for life if you give me the light. Plus it would be much better to have sex with someone else. I am awesome but still it would be fun with someone else.

Thank you for helping to improve my sex life!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cryde (Oct 20, 2007)

"Hey enter me!"

I could use the cordless lights for my midnight Donkey Races! The reduced drag of lights without cables will surely give me and my Donkey the edge needed to bring home the coveted 'Golden Feedbag'.


----------



## JFryauff (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey enter me! I could find my cycling socks before my early morning rides without waking the wifey


----------



## mzinn23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey enter me! 
uses: 
running 
streaking
bear-chasing
bigfoot hunting
trail building at night
UFO spotting
freak people out with strange lights
act like the sun with my 1800 lumens, no more night riding!
no more car lights, just 1800 lumens!
1800 lumen exposure lights six pack light dinner (candles are old-fashioned)
blind everyone with my six pack! 
get some exposure action!


----------



## okiemtnbkr (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I'd strap it to my R/C helicopter and pretend it's a police chopper at night!


----------



## *ACME* (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh! Pretty please, with sugar on top, enter me pronto!

I live i Sweden where it's dark 70% of the time, and during those dark ages I would use it;

When biking & trailrunning. Prior to biking I also need to find my gear in the storage in my back yard.
To scare off the a-holes trying to break in to the same storage. 
As light therapy when I'm taking my bath. 1800 lumens would surely bounce off the white tiles in a depression-smashing kind of way.
When at work at different construction sites, and when I'm looking for the right tool in the back of my car.
And maybe...just maybe...it would help me to pick up the right kid from kindergarten.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

'Do not enter me' I've got one already :band:


----------



## aL1 (May 6, 2009)

Hey enter me!

It could double as a regular flashlight-


----------



## misterthews (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey enter me!!!


I could use the light as a replacement head light for my car as one of my headlights has blown out and I don't have the funds to replace it at this time.


----------



## JDG1317 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Hey enter me!*

I could stick it down my bibs to warm the boys this winter!


----------



## Popper252 (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I'd use it for diving in the shallow springs here in florida!


----------



## Vancemac (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey enter me!

Different spin on night time photography.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey enter me, i would use the light to do stuff in my attic, eliminating the need to hold a light, OH in addition to using it on the trails at night!


----------



## TNR (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey enter me!

I'd use it while mushing our team of alaskan malamutes and I'm hoping that the light would generate enough heat to keep the batteries warm... :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrunner (Mar 29, 2004)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!
This would be great for attaching onto a Remote Control Car for night driving.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey enter me! Please 
I work on the highways at night this would be helpful! Also my old light is on it's last legs. Thanks


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Enter Me !*

Cut the Homeland Security budget in 50%, by standing atop One American Plaza in S.D. and light up the 1969 mile U.S. border all the way to the Texas Gulf Coast beaches.


----------



## kpumaorn (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey enter me!

Working on the VW at night.
My dog needs light on the trails too. 
1st post cherry.


----------



## turfbike (Jul 20, 2009)

hey enter me! i will use it when i mow the event lawns at the quail hollow championship golf tournament next year at 5 am


----------



## rokclmb (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I could use it to search the woods of Ikego Housing Area for ghosts at night.
(google: haunted ikego japan)


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd like one. Hey enter me. I commute by bike 3-5 days a week all winter, and I also do recreational night riding. My 13-year-old has started riding with another buddy from school, and I want to keep them riding through the winter after school, if possible. So my secondary use would be getting another kid off the computer and on the trails. We do occasionally use our night-riding lights for night walks, home repair and post-apocalyptic zombie defense.

Thanks,

Morgan


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey enter me!!

I could be the next "show off' on my camping trip. You needs a lamp when you have a Exposure Light Six Pack!!!


----------



## Hill-Pumper (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I think that starting a searchlight business on the side would be in order with 1800 lumens.


----------



## MOMtbiker (Jun 20, 2009)

me too! Cool stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I'd use it to scare the local dogging community....


----------



## garyldavis (Nov 15, 2010)

*Hey enter me!*

:madmax: Nothing like getting up at 2:00a.m. to let the little doggie out for a quick bathroom break...but, then they want to stroll around the neighborhood while you stand there in the door in your ???????, well we all have different ideas about that. Anyway, keep the light by the door so when "sparky" decides to run off, you just zap em with a bright light and get em right back in the house. Night all-ZZZZzzzzzzzz.


----------



## TCW (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey enter me. I'd let the wife borrow it to make Edward sparkle.


----------



## zracing (Apr 28, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

I will use the light to search for battery packs since my MS battery is no longer safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## dremags (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey enter me!

I'll use it while eating the M&M's in bed, I only like the blue ones! Also, I am a car mechanic and a bright light is invaluable.


----------



## wakejunky (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey Enter Me.

Winter Barbecuing.


----------



## jeriCurl (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey enter me!
I could use it to quit crashing into trees and rocks at night. I could also use it for night fishing, cause fish are suckers for bright lights.


----------



## Bob12676 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey, enter me!!

I could tie the light to my Jack Russell and play some midnight fetch!! He would be so happy!!!


----------



## bbgobie (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey enter me!

I think this light would be fun to try out night time skiing with. No cables to tangle if fallen and with poles and winter clothes.


----------



## SlipperyPete (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Enter Me!!

I would shine the bright light on all the tangled, unnecessary cables hanging from my fellow night riders' helmets, pointing out the flaw of their systems.


----------



## justin_amador (Dec 2, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me*

I could use it to go spelunking or find my way home (the safe way!) after staying out too late rock climbing.


----------



## tlymtb (Jan 23, 2005)

*Hey Enter Me*

I could use this bad boy to scare the beJesus outta the dang armadillo's that are digging my yard up every night!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I'm testing this light now. I'll call it the 'light cannon!'

Here's a couple beam patterns. First one is the Lupine Tesla since a lot of folks are familiar with that and it is slightly brighter than the Magicshine 808. The next one is the Six Pack!!


----------



## tttiltheend (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I can use it for nighttime trail clearing (strictly legal, of course).
I can use it to keep myself from faceplanting trees when I go nightime backcountry skiing.
I can keep it ready for checking the backyard when my daughter and her boyfriend sneak out of the party.
I can use it to light the way when my dog goes outside at night so the coyotes don't eat him.
I can keep it in the car and shine it at those jerks that don't lower their high beams.
I can use it for emergency lighting for the neighborhood the next time we have a power failure.
I can point it in the sky and blink in Morse code, "Awesome job guys, keep up the good work" next time the International Space Station orbits overhead.


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey enter me!!

So many uses, what to list?

Use as a flood light for working in the garage at night (sense its dark at 5pm now argh!!)
Melt snow,
and from the sounds of it, this baby is like an industrial flood light. I could prob made a small paper cutout and summon Batman in the deep of the night!


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Enter Me !*

,, and i thought conifers grew slowly. The six pack is amazing.

Buy your Six Pack now now everyone... before Georgia Pacific catches wind & buys them all, to repair the public perception of clear cutting forests.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

"Hey enter me!" I could use it in the bathtub at night...assuming it's waterproof.  lol


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

*"Hey enter me!"*

"Hey enter me!"

i think with that many lumens my dog might think the midnight walks after work are now in the daytime


----------



## Pippin (Jun 11, 2004)

"Hey enter me!"

I'd also use my Six Pack with a magnify glass to catch ants on fire at night.


----------



## ScottW (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey enter me, I could use for riding and also for times when it's, um, dark and you need a light to do something, ya know cause it's dark.


----------



## tominpinson (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey enter me!!!
When not on the trails I could use it and do yard work in the dark at home . Weekends are for RIDING MY BIKE!


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I can use it to illuminate and disorient, all the zombies that are coming after me! Does it have a shotgun mount  ?


----------



## sjsfiveo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!!!

I can use it to light up the dark side of the moon!!!!


----------



## KnobbyToes (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Enter Me!

I'd use it for night-time chainsawing (and no, I'm not kidding!) and one less wire to hook on a tree would be the bomb.


----------



## damnilocano (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey enter me!

It'll be a sweet addition to my vampire fighting equipment.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!

I'd also use it while assisting the photographer at weddings - currently we use a video light which gets crazy hot - major burn risk to myself and our subjects/victims. Video light setups cost quite a bit and are super clunky - you could easily rebadge this sucker and market it to photogs - who spend a ton of money on goofy things all the time.
Hopefully the brides don't notice the mud splashes on the light.


----------



## MAX A-E (Sep 14, 2010)

*"Hey enter me!"*

I will use it to blind all the night time predators (coyote,mountain lion,etc) on my local trails!


----------



## interactive3 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

If I had the 1800 lumen Six Pack I'd help land airplanes in distress. I'll trade morse code messages with aliens in outer space. I'd help illuminate Chilean mine shafts. I'd light up entire night games at sporting events. I'd be the spot light operator at the theater and help old ladies across the road with it.

I'd be sure never to look directly at the beam and try not to keep the keep up the neighbors when using it.

I'd rip up my favorite trails from dusk to dawn. I'd use it and clean it and charge it and do it all again. I'd tell all my friends and relatives how great it was until they were tired of hearing about it. Generations from now the stories would be family folk lore about that crazy great, great, great grandfather who had the world's brightest light, sleeping all day so he could ride all night.

Yeah, Those are just a few of the things...


----------



## interactive3 (Mar 29, 2009)

And I'd change my signature to "The Exposure Light Six Pack Winner".


----------



## Sleeveless (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey enter me. I would let Brushout borrow it for his photo shoots.


----------



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

*Hey Enter Me!*

I would use it to "light up my life" you know like the song.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey enter me!

To light solar electric panels that are on my house roof, during cloudy days.


----------



## onyourbike (Mar 18, 2006)

Hey there, enter me!!

I would use the Six Pack to silence the light snobs that will only buy cable-laden systems from Germany


----------



## -chs- (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey enter me!

I'd also use it for late night fishing


----------



## dekindy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Hey, enter me!*

Hey, enter me! I could use it Roller Blading at night. I wear my bicycle helmet anyway.


----------



## ace75 (May 8, 2009)

Hey enter me!

I'd also use it for home protection as a first line of defense.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

*Hey Enter me!*

I would take the SixPack to the US Congress because it is obvious our elected officials are blind and deaf...:thumbsup:


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Enter me, please! I'd use it to help vagabonds find fuel for their hobo stoves! Hopefully they'd share their mulligan...


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey enter me!!,i can use it to illuminate the USA flag on the moon!!!


----------



## coach2win (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey enter me!
I can use it also for camping. Scare the bears away.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey enter me! I could use that light to signal aliens in outer space!:thumbsup:


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

*Hey, Enter Me Too!*

Search and Rescue, plain and simple. Sure, at first I would not need it because I could just follow the path (and smell) of all the exploding Magicshines along the trail. But then I would power up my Exposure Light System and lead all the former Magichshine owners off the trail, all the while lecturing them on why they should own a quality light system from Exposure Lights. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ake-mini (Nov 3, 2010)

"Hey enter me!" it will be first an Exposure Lights Six Pack! in Thailand.


----------



## Baine (Jun 4, 2009)

I will put it on the handlebars of my toddlers tricycle so that he can chase our cat around
the house while making train sounds.


----------



## garyldavis (Nov 15, 2010)

*Hey enter me!*

Aaaah, nothing like a stroll on a cool winter's day, wind in your face, safely bundled in warm clothing and just breathing the fresh air. The sun lighting the way...OH, darn it..you know what, it's not the sun, it's my Exposure Light! I can never remember about this Daylight Savings Time thing!!!


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

Hey enter me!

Would use it to signal ships at sea.


----------



## eg6rcr (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Enter Me!!!!!!!


----------



## KRUG (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Enter Me Too

Handy when the power is out at home.


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Enter me. I would use it for fishing at night when I'm not riding. Good for spotting fish.


----------



## Combos (Nov 8, 2010)

Enter me too!

And what the heck couldn't I do with a light that bright? :eekster:


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey enter me

I could use it to work on bikes at night
I could use it when camping
I could use it when hiking
I could put it on the pink girls bike at gnome fest
I could avoid using a jersey pocket and avoid getting tangled in wires


----------



## selin (Nov 20, 2009)

*Hey enter me*

Hey enter me!
I could confuse the 3 wizards to bring their gifts to me  ...
I will light up my cake as my birthday is on the day of the draw  ...
And lets be serious; I will use it for "light drawing photography". It's ideal as there are no cables and wires so I'll be able to move around easily and "draw" whatever I want in front of a camera. And what's more, it's strong enough to "light draw" buildings at night :thumbsup: .


----------



## wile e. coyote (Aug 21, 2010)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Hey enter me!

I could use it to blow leaves at night during the week so my weekends can be saved for riding!!!


----------



## tonicspark (Nov 10, 2009)

*Hey Enter Me!*

Hey Enter Me!

Reason # 1- My boyfriend rides at night without a headlamp. We have mountain lions.
Reason # 2- Chivalry isn't dead, I'm sure he'll share.
Reason # 3- Advertising purposes, I'm sure the gear will be properly flaunted at his outdoor job.
Reason # 4- We need more night rider chicks. I can take on that burden.
Reason # 5- I'm sure we'll buy more gear from you, it's what us outdoor pros do.

Much Love <3


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

*Hey enter me*!
I could use it for bombing hills on my skateboard at night!


----------



## Freediver (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey enter me!
I will use it to look for all the bits of my magic shines that exploded all over the garage!


----------



## K2512b (May 20, 2009)

*Hey enter me!*

After work x-skiing and snowshoeing.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Hey, enter me!

I could use it for overhead lighting in the living room...existing lighting harshes my mellow.
I could use it to hunt feral pigs, but I am not really into that kind of thing.
I could use it to annoy the neighbors and play practical jokes.
I could use it to perform field operations, but I am not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV.
I could use it to find something in the dark, or even something in daylight if it is bright enough.
I could use it to finally say "Hey, I finally won a ****ing contest!"


----------



## stewfish1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I'd also use it for blinding my friends on the trail so I can finally ride faster than them!!!!

...and hiking, camping, loss of power at home.


----------



## ridindog (Jun 6, 2006)

Hey Enter Me!
I want to go night riding with my owner so bad but this is the only light I have and the cord came off. Xmas is just around the corner and I would be so happy to get a good cordless light!


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey enter me!
I'm just mad enough I might actually do this :crazy: !!!
I'd use my SixPack to go night parachuting (with my mountain bike) infiltrating into Afghanistan  
Then I'd go hunting for Osama Bin Laden :devil: (at night of course because my SixPack makes it brighter than day)  
Then I find out the wanker is actually in Pakistan :madman: 
Then put my SixPacks mega awesome run time to good use by actually riding to Pakistan :thumbsup: 
Then when I find him :madmax: :madmax: :madmax: , I'd launch my attack :rockon: 
After I render my Godless foe completely BLIND by scortching his retinas into ash at long range with my SixPack's 50 000 000 000 lumens :eekster: , I ride down into the valley of death to FINISH HIM  
Then I'd put my SixPacks indestructable build quality to good use by beating my evil foe's char-grilled head to complete pulp with it! :yesnod: 
Then get back on my bike & night ride home - Job done :cornut:


----------



## crossmax (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey Enter Me; I can use the the light as a key light on my next video production! Who needs a generator?


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Enter Me!

Some things in life increase both enjoyment and safety. Abstinence is not one of them, but really thin or ribbed condoms might be. My uncle Flabersmack ignored safety when he tried to give an elephant an olive oil enema that just went plain wrong (RIP, Pookie--we miss you). If he had more light shining up the pachyderms woo-hoo, he could have foreseen the blockage and avoided the dump. My Nephew sure could have used more light being trapped down in that mine in Chile--he could have used it to read the note that said his wife was pissed that he invited his girlfriend to the "rescue". That would have saved him a lot of grief. I am stoked that Sadam didn't have one of these in his little hidey-hole because he could have seen the text message not to sneeze due to the marines standing above his head. But those are not my concerns--they are just small potatoes (thats what she said! Doh!).

If I had a cordless light that, by all accounts, replicates the sun, it would severe my dependency on wires. Now, I am not a gynecologist but I would like to play one on YouTube--and without wires I could go where no man has gone before (and come back alive). No, I am not talking Rosie O'Donnell or Rosanne Barr who I am sure are both really nice (if they are not sitting on you) but somewhere darker and more scary. Yep, I would go into that black hole known as Britney Spears mind. It has been said that it is so vast and empty that light cannot even escape--but that is just a theory. I want to test it. And I need your help.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey, enter me. I could use this light for camping, snowshoeing and XCountry skiing.


----------



## zukicon (Apr 6, 2007)

Please enter me in your contest.

I would use this as my primary light for work and show the skeptics that don't believe
in led lighting what a real light is.


----------



## hernluis (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey, enter me!

I could use it when i go bowfishing!


----------



## biketriad (Nov 7, 2007)

*Enter Me.*

Hey Enter Me...
Our power goes out a lot here and the other day I ate something off the couch that I _thought_ was a piece of chocolate from my ice cream bar.....It turned out it was a plastic piece that broke off my hair clip.....:bluefrown: Owww .....
this light would really help me with future dental issue avoidance.


----------



## vessel (Nov 7, 2010)

"Hey, enter me!"

I could use the light while snowblowing at night.

Thanks for the opportunity to enter.


----------



## fxr man (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey enter me, I am looking for my first light for mountain biking but would also use it for chasing mountain lions out of my yard while gathering wood!!!


----------



## SnowTown (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey enter me!

Me and my lady got into a fight
thus I got none late in the night
so I got drunk off a six pack and waste away the night
but maybe next time a Six Pack can light up the night
and maybe hookers flock to lights like moths at night


----------



## lanpope (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey enter me!

I'd use the light to avoid smacking trees with my face.

Once was enough! Seriously...


----------



## OldAusDigger (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey enter me for another go!

Still determined to take down Osama Bin D*ckhead using my trusty Exposure SixPack as the weapon of choice. I've formulated another plan of attack - mainly because this marvel of engineering doesn't deserve to be tainted by having evil heathen blood on its beautiful anodised finish :nono: . Besides, I am sort of a pacifist - really I promise.
This time I plan to use SixPack powered science to seek retribution on the Hellbound Godless one, & to vanquish him and his evil seed from the good earth FOREVER!!!
How?
Time travel!
In partnership with the Exposure Super Dooper Hi Tech Reserch Institute (ESDHTRI), we have developed a SixPack powered, steam engined, space infiltrating time machine  .
Basically, water is heated up in a fish bowl utilising intense energy from a SixPack light engine. The steam then powers our classified top secret (at least until Wikileaks steals our blueprints) warp speed rocket thingy into space (btw; the fish bowl doubles as a space helmet when the water runs out :thumbsup: )
Travelling at 476 times light speed I'll then aim for an inter-galactic space-time continuum worm hole.
Using the nowhere near depleted SixPack to light my way, I'll then pass through the worm hole & return to earth 100 years in the past. 
Despite some initial concerns, ESDHTRI calculated than 476 times the speed of light was not enough to out run the SixPacks beam!
Now 100 years in the past we track down Osama's Grandfather - Aboo Bin Laden. The plan is to stop the Bediun camel herder from fathering any evil offspring.
Using similar tactics as "Plan A", I blind him with a burst of light from my SixPack (low power only as he doesn't deserve a retina destroying hit like was planned for Osama).
Once captured & restrained, the awesome power of the SixPack is turned up. Then poor Aboo Bin Laden is given an eradiating blast of SixPack power right in the gonads!!! 
He wont be bringing any little heathens into the world now. Mission comlete  
Time for exfiltration.
Plug in the piggyback battery, fill the fish bowl with camel piss this time (not much water in the stinking Arabian Desert), fire up the rocket thingy, and up through the worm hole back to 2010.
Two days later, front page headline: EXPOSURE SIXPACK SAVES PLANET FROM GLOBAL EVIL!


----------



## phidailo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey enter me!

I will attach this to the baby stroller for nightly walks/jogs.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey enter me!!!

I will use it for comparison against my $60 home made sextuple XP-G setups that push 1,800+ lumens.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey enter me!

Other than biking I would use it camping and light up my friends tent.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

*...And the Winner is!*

Picked via random drawing, the winner of the 2011 Exposure Lights Six Pack is...



tlymtb said:


> I could use this bad boy to scare the beJesus outta the dang armadillo's that are digging my yard up every night!


Tlymtb, We have sent you a PM with our contact information so you can claim your Six Pack and get riding!

Thanks to everyone who participated! We'll have more giveaways in the next couple of weeks! Tis the season to be Merry and Giving!

Cheers!
The Crew at Exposure Lights USA


----------



## kpumaorn (Nov 11, 2010)

congrats tlymtb!! wish it was me, nightriding and stuff...


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

[email protected] Lights USA said:


> Picked via random drawing, the winner of the 2011 Exposure Lights Six Pack is...
> 
> Tlymtb, We have sent you a PM with our contact information so you can claim your Six Pack and get riding!
> 
> ...


Surely my entry pissed you off, as it was intended to have done!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I LOVE THIS POST. He at least deserves a Diablo.....



ridindog said:


> Hey Enter Me!
> I want to go night riding with my owner so bad but this is the only light I have and the cord came off. Xmas is just around the corner and I would be so happy to get a good cordless light!


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Surely my entry pissed you off, as it was intended to have done!


No hard feelings here Leopold. We're just trying to spread some love. Everyone had an equal chance to win. Some of the posts we're quite amusing, and some kinda sick...:thumbsup:



gticlay said:


> I LOVE THIS POST. He at least deserves a Diablo.....





ridingdog said:


> Hey Enter Me! I want to go night riding with my owner so bad but this is the only light I have and the cord came off. Xmas is just around the corner and I would be so happy to get a good cordless light!


Truth be told gticlay, if I could have hand picked the winner, the post you point out would have been my pick!

Steve


----------

